# my Brassavola nodosa



## JeanLux (Aug 3, 2013)

Family pic from today, no all spikes opened their buds yet! All are divisions from one motherplant! Jean


----------



## atlantis (Aug 3, 2013)

*Jean*: that´s absolutely A-MA-ZING!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice! Now you need to send the smallest piece to me


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2013)

The flowers look pretty big. Is it the awarded 'Susan Fuchs' clone?


----------



## wjs2nd (Aug 3, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow -- soon you could populate the world!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 3, 2013)

Fantastique photo de famille!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 3, 2013)

How old is it? This gets me a little excited for my little seedling...


----------



## Secundino (Aug 3, 2013)

Haha!!!! Thats great!!!


----------



## Tom-DE (Aug 3, 2013)

A nice family! Looking good is wonderful but smelling good also, that is priceless!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 3, 2013)

happy families. great display.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 4, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> The flowers look pretty big. Is it the awarded 'Susan Fuchs' clone?



No idea Li! I got the mother plant as one of my first orchids in 1989 from Michel Paul! The oldest 'child' is the 2 from the left ( a division from 1990)! The mother plant went downhill some years ago :-( ! Jean


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 6, 2013)

A beautiful family. Would love to adopt them all!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 8, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool: Oh, please, don't let me kill the one I have!


Tom-DE said:


> A nice family! Looking good is wonderful but smelling good also, that is priceless!


so true Tom! I'd put one in a different room so I could go room to room and go YUM!



Migrant13 said:


> A beautiful family. Would love to adopt them all!


I'd be happy with one to start!


----------



## orchid527 (Aug 9, 2013)

Those are happy, well grown plants. I've seen clusters like that growing in the wild, but not in artificial environments. You have inspired me to give it a try with the few smaller ones I have. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Trithor (Aug 9, 2013)

Well grown Jean, that is amazing? You have inspired me to try again, my last one never lasted very long. Any cultural tips?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 10, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Well grown Jean, that is amazing? You have inspired me to try again, my last one never lasted very long. Any cultural tips?



All of them are mounted on fern or bark, and get most light possible!!!! They are very easy growers in my environment!!!! I gave away quite some divisions to friends!!!! Jean


----------



## mormodes (Aug 10, 2013)

Love this picture. On my monitor it almost looks 3-D.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 10, 2013)

Stunning flowering! It is a plant that I cultivated when I started orchids culture but because the lack of good informations concerning its culture I lost it. But I shall re-try for sure!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 11, 2013)

Fantastic display of these beauties!!!!!


----------



## Stone (Aug 11, 2013)

Fantastic growing Jean!!! Well done..


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks all!!!!

I am really happy for having been able to grow and multiply this plant, one of my first orchids, I got from Michel Paul (RIP) some 25 years ago!!!!

Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nice. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clark (Aug 14, 2013)

Eye candy!

We always liked these, afraid to try.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 14, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Thanks all!!!!
> 
> I am really happy for having been able to grow and multiply this plant, one of my first orchids, I got from Michel Paul (RIP) some 25 years ago!!!!
> 
> Jean



I suppose that answers my question. Fantastic job!


----------



## Evergreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Jean, they are fantastic :clap: Now I regret that I didn't mounted my division, it is growing really well!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 15, 2013)

Evergreen said:


> Jean, they are fantastic :clap: Now I regret that I didn't mounted my division,* it is growing really well*!



:clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## nikv (Aug 15, 2013)

Amazing!


----------

